# Its Official: Adelman is the new coach



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...lt=Asojy_bmpYouGoWIEjSa3Ay8vLYF?urn=nba,33315

This may also increase our chances of getting Mike Bibby, who is entering free agency. With Alston off the bench, our starting five will be

Bibby
McGrady
Battier
Hayes (Draft?)
Yao

Plenty to look forward to


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Adelman is the new coach*

Do the Rockets have enough for Bibby?

Also, has it been said that they are pursuing him?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Adelman is the new coach*

NY Post, Peter Vecsey = nothing official yet


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Adelman is the new coach*



Cornholio said:


> NY Post, Peter Vecsey = nothing official yet


Truth, but still :yay:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Adelman is the new coach*

Good choice


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Adelman is the new coach*

Well it has been talk like it has been official already, it just has not been officially announced yet. But the deal is done...

Good move I think, we need just 1 or 2 more pieces to make this work.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Adelman is the new coach*

Does that mean Artest wants to come here to H-Town?????


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Adelman is the new coach*

I was thinking, next season when Yao recoveres all of his mobility and speed, Tmac can finally play a whole season without worrying about his back (Doesn't it seem that his back problem is virtually gone?) , Alston improves his shooting (I remember he once said he practice 800 shots per day.), Luther improves his midrange jumpers, Hayes and Novak improve their upper body strength by working their asses off in summer, Synder and V-Span improve their defense and shooting (of couse this is assuming all these players stay here which is not possible) and we finally get out of 1st round or even make further, would that mean Adelman is a better coach than JVG?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Adelman is the new coach*

Adelman reaches deal to coach Rockets



> Rick Adelman, the only candidate the Rockets pursued, agreed to terms Monday on a contract to become the team's next coach, a person with knowledge of the Rockets' decision-making said.
> 
> Adelman will fly to Houston today and be introduced on Wednesday.
> 
> "The Rockets organization will get an outstanding coach," said Hall of Fame guard Clyde Drexler, who played for Adelman with the Portland Trail Blazers. "I think he's the guy to get them over the top."


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Adelman is the new coach*



kisstherim said:


> I was thinking, next season when Yao recoveres all of his mobility and speed, Tmac can finally play a whole season without worrying about his back (Doesn't it seem that his back problem is virtually gone?) , Alston improves his shooting (I remember he once said he practice 800 shots per day.), Luther improves his midrange jumpers, Hayes and Novak improve their upper body strength by working their asses off in summer, Synder and V-Span improve their defense and shooting (of couse this is assuming all these players stay here which is not possible) and we finally get out of 1st round or even make further, would that mean Adelman is a better coach than JVG?


Yes. It would also mean that T-Mac has learnt how to win.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Adelman is the new coach*

well, that was quick! Can't wait to see what he does with the team, esp. Yao.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman is the new coach*

hopefully a new era, possibly the Hakeem era relived:biggrin:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman is the new coach*

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46173/20070521/adelman_and_rockets_reach_agreement/

Not a rumor anymore. Adelman is the new head coach!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman is the new coach*

Adelman has a 61% win record over hsi career which is highest for any coach which hasnt won a championship, which is good in the sense we will win but the question remains can we win it all?

nice rap sheet though
portland to 2 NBA Finals and the kings to 3 conference finals (he took the kings to the playoffs every season he coached there, then we all know what happened when musselman rocked up)

very very excited and he got good raps from Drexler aswell:yay:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman is the new coach*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2878281



> "I always knew I was going to look for something eventually," Adelman said Tuesday night as he arrived at an airport in Houston, where he was met by team officials. "This is obviously just a great situation with the city, the organization. I'm really excited. This is a team that played so solid last year. You can build on that."
> 
> "Ever since we had our first interview, when I started talking to them, you look at it and say, 'Geez, what can you do with that team?'" he said. "The things we've done in the past will work for anybody. You just have to put players in good positions and they'll respond."


I'm psyched.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman is the new coach*



Yao Mania said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2878281
> 
> I'm psyched.


You should be. We had Adelman here in Portland in the late 80s / early 90s. He really is a players coach, and one who identifies the individual strengths of his players, enhances those strengths, capitalizes on them within his system, and blends it all into team success. McGrady, Yao, and company are going to be very successful under Adelman.

Very good hire for you guys. Congrats!

PBF


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Offense needs to click better thats what I want desperately.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

> [Pete] Carril — makes more sense to call him "Coach" — said Rockets fans should prepare for an interesting offense that takes advantage of the strengths of each player on the floor. And that includes that very tall fellow who worked out with Hakeem Olajuwon on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> "To think that Yao Ming can't do anything on the basketball court is lopsided," Carril said. "The opinion of the people down there is he is a low-post center and that's all he can do. I don't think that's the case."
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4828151.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> There were ideas and plans, offensive philosophies that Rick Adelman described as he no doubt had in that meeting with Rockets owner Leslie Alexander that so quickly and completely sold Alexander on making Adelman the franchise's next coach.
> 
> *Adelman talked about moving Yao Ming more often to a high post. He spoke of making things easier for Tracy McGrady. He described an offensive tempo and freedom, and of using players to fit strengths no matter what strengths the roster might bring.*
> 
> ...





> The incoming coach said he would like to see Bonzi Wells, who played one season for Adelman but has been expected to opt out of his Rockets contract, return. He said he would like to add more versatile attacking players. And he will spend the next few days working on a coaching staff, specifically citing Elston Turner, an assistant under Adelman in Sacramento who is now a candidate to become the Kings' head coach.


Link


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Hmm if he wants more offense

Do you think he will want a new PF?


----------

